# Any good fishing spots at texas city/galveston.



## Osmanv92 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey guys looking for a good fishing spot to wade fish???


----------



## Troutamizer (Dec 4, 2011)

The south shore line of east bay


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

if you do not have a boat go along beach drive toward the gate from the dike and wade the gate area or along the bend of the road, that is dollar point

if you have a boat as troutamizer says head to east bay and fish dependent upon the wind


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Where can you legally park your vehicle to fish Dollar Point?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Park anywhere on the right side of Skyline road, heading in the direction of travel, most of it is one way. Just do NOT wade near the base of the dike on the north side, on the left/west side of the mosquito Island reef - there is a very deep hole with sharp drop offs! Many drownings there. Wear a PFD at all times where ever you go.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the parking info


----------



## Osmanv92 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Whiskeyicarus (Mar 9, 2017)

Moses lake flood gate is also a great spot. Just make a left at the street just before the dike enterance. Follow it til you hit the flood gate. You cant miss it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Along Texas City dike, Sea Wolf Park, Pier 61, Pier 92, Galveston State Park, San Luis Pass, Galveston surf.


----------

